# Want silvias, skylines, type-r's, etc in the US?



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

so do ya? help me out with a yay or nay. this is a survey for a class project. thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

hmm, no replies yet. well, here are some pics to make this thread a little more interesting:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

There are Skylines in the US....check out Motorex.com. We got Type R's too...not the jap spec however.

Kyle


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

You might want to create a poll in this thread. That may give you a better collection of results for your project.


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

check the skyline threads, could help ya


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

bro, i've been writin' my congressmen 1 letter a week for about 6 months now trying to get them to allow silvias! i swear to god!


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

i would give my left nut to be able to legally buy that car and get it smogged here in cali!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Ever thought about importing a Nissan 200SX (SR20DET) or 300ZX or something from Europe?
Okay, it's expensive, but it should be doable. It works the other way around! One member of my club owns a 240SX (S13) which was imported from Florida.

Another question though: what's your point of having a 200hp car and speed limit everywhere? I heard something about a V/Max of 55mph. Thats roughly 90 km/h. In my car, you reach that figure in under 7 seconds.

Here in Germany, I get the point; even on streets outside citys, you're allowed to go 100 km/h (62mph). On the Autobahn you've got stretches which are unlimited, where I personnaly seldom exceed 220 km/h (135 mph).

And I think that's why you don't get that SR20DET and the goodies over in the New World. Your traffic is too slow and nicely and friendly and no one really needs it. And only a few want it.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Palermo said:


> *
> Your traffic is too slow and nicely and friendly and no one really needs it. *


Traffic here is just slow. It is NOT nice and friendly!!! Goddamn SUV owners think they own the fucking planet!!!


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Palermo*

whats up my german buddy, hey i have a very good friend that lives in hamburg. small world huh? anyways, the speed limit is now up too 65mph and in california its up to 70mph in some streachs, the way the detremine the speed limit (at least in cali) is from the cops radar gun, the gun records all the cars speeds that it clocks, even if its not given a ticket and the average is what determines the speed limit, so as more and more people start to go faster, they bump up the speed limit. 

i think that your point about not being able to go fast on the highways was a good one from what you can see, BUT we have corrvettes that have a top speed of well over a 200mph (the Z06 in stock from) and mustangs that arent that fast but can easily push over 150mph and the all mighty viper that COULD go up to 250mph if the factor didnt govern them at something like 180mph. my point is that we already have domestic cars that can crush any speed limit out there. so what makes a little 4 banger turbo any worse then those? see what i'm sayin'? so if the government trys to make that excuse they can blow me.

anyways, i'm not bashin on you, i want you to know that, i'm pissed at the government making excuses that just dont make sense.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

man, id love to see those cars here, but forget it! theres nothing like that that will come here


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey, Hondaeater, my american buddy, 
yeah, the world's a village... 

Okay, I've to admit, that all I know about the US is what I learned at school, what american friends told me and what I see on news, TV or in the movies.
I've been to Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands and the traffic there is.. well... relaxed. 
It's not continental US, alright.  

I had an exchange officer over here for about three weeks. When we toured Germany, we went from Flensburg to my place, which is over 500km away. On our trip, he told me, that in comparison to the US, European traffic is much more hectic, fast and ruthless. The other guests from over the pond nodded a lot at that. (Okay, having a crash on our way to Berlin didn't exactly help  )

Believe me, I've not forgotten the 'vette or Mopars or that astonishing Viper... I just added an argument position.

My own opinion is different, though.  
I just love to be advocatus diaboli, satan's lawyer!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

> Another question though: what's your point of having a 200hp car and speed limit everywhere?


Thats like all hi-power JSPEC cars are limited to 280hp. (GTR ,Evolution,WRX22B etc).
There are so many cars that are Japan exclusive Prelude Type R, Evolution Jeeps it would be great if you could get them in the U.S. So my answer is yes.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

you can import any car you want as llong as you have the money. 
A very good friend of mine that i dont see often has imported a japanese 300ZXTT . He bought the whole car but,(stay with me)
1. you cant title one
2. you keep it for a year then epa destroys it
3. as soon as it reaches these shores it is stripped (parts may go missing) then put back together
4. do what he did & have the car cut in half and sent as a front clip and rear clip.
He has a 300 now and is planning on swapping everything off of the j spec 300 into his titled and legal 300 damn i love loopholes


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

you right about that bro, i've never thought about the j spec 300z, and your right as long as your car is registered as a TT, and as long as the cat and MAF work right, you should be able to pass somg just fine, that sounds like a great plan, you know of another such loopholes?

SPEAKING OF J SPEC- i just got my new j spec GA16 tranny (new not a used one) unorthodx flywheel, and a stage four 4 puck racing clutch. all i have to say is OMG, the gear ratios in the tranny have a lower final gear so the gears are shorter and its quicker. it makes SUCH a night and day difference. anyways, tonite a went to the street races in santa rosa, NUTTIE is all i have to say, i beat a tricked out gen 3 acura integra gsr by 2 1/2 car lengths!! 

.... i must add that i have 2 1/4" mandrel bend cat back, apexi dunk exhaust, a high flow cat, hot shot headers, weapons r dargon intake with a custom large dyer hose and a sheet mettal air concotion (in other words a home made ram air kit) that cuts off the heat from the rest of the engine, so that it only breaths only the air coming outa the dyer hose. i'll admit, its a bit funny lookin, but works better for me, then a CAI, i live where it rains and snows a lot and the filter gets destoryed in the winter, and if your not careful you blow your engine!... ANY WAYS my car is way faster now and now i can burn the tires in 1st and 2nd and get a nice loud chrip in 3rd, and 4th a small chrip. its sooooo fun, i baby it when i'm not racing tho, which is not offent, i really dont fell like buying another clutch nay time soon! 
late,
rob


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

glad i could help


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

yes I want skylines. but we already have type-r's...there's a civic dx with a type-r badge i saw- that makes it real, right?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Why would someone have such a powerfull car in such a tiny isalnd with so many people?
Im talkn about Japan now....


> Another question though: what's your point of having a 200hp car and speed limit everywhere? I heard something about a V/Max of 55mph. Thats roughly 90 km/h. In my car, you reach that figure in under 7 seconds.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

why do they get 100 octane pump gas and we get 93, why does england get accord type r's and not japan. it is one of the great mysteries. and a gov. thats older than dirt. bunch of suv 8 cylinder reasons why gas is so expensive road hogs.


----------

